# Ronson JetLite is garbage



## Showtyme5 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, I know a lot of you swear by these but I have to give a little
input here based on my experience. I believed in the hype and bought two at my local CVS. The first one was fine. It had a weak flame and lit a nub up. Took forever to toast and light but it got
the job done. I was mildly impressed. So I go to toast the foot of the second
cigar right now (montecristo platinum) and it runs out of juice before even coming close to finishing. I'm surprised but go get the second ronson to finish the job. I just figured maybe it took a while to light the nub. Take the second ronson out of the box and the thing refuses to light. Nope, won't light at all. Now don't get me wrong. If u want a cheap butane these are ok for a couple gars IF they work. But, Ive now learned my lesson: as with most things, you get what you pay for. I'm gonna pick me up a dual or triple flame xikar at the next opportunity to use as my go to lighter and if I'm ever in a crunch I suppose I might try another ronson and just cross my fingers that it actually works. This is my .02. Take it for what it's worth. 

Also, a fuel window is a must. I now realize this. 

And I'm not new to butanes. Was using one before purchasing the ronsons and it had a great flame and lasted a long time (8 cigars maybe) before running out. Perhaps I'll just keep that as my go to but I'm intrigued by the trezo. Regardless, after two ronsons, I certainly wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I can usually light between 6 - 8 cigars with my Ronson.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

madurolover said:


> I can usually light between 6 - 8 cigars with my Ronson.


Ditto, love mine. Sorry to hear you are having problems.

Do a search and you will see that some folks take it apart to take the "governor" off so they can adjust the flame more. No, it isn't a triple flame monster - but for $3 toss it and get another!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

mine have all had a nice long flame. Doesnt take long at all to light one up. I use mine for a week almost without refilling....2 sticks a day. Im still on my original one from 6 months ago. Use quality fuel......well actually ive used ronson fuel and it works just fine in it. If it ever doesnt light i just purge the tank and refill and it works fine again. Ive got $60 lighters that dont work near as well as this Ronson.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a Ronson i hardly ever use, prefer my Jetline 98-102 (dual flame) never lets me down.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Got a couple ronsons they been working great.

I just switch off between the ronsons and my Vertigo Razor Torch.

I adjusted the flame by taking a flathead screwdriver and turning the screw on the bottom till its a big ass flame. neat little lighters.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're having difficulties with yours.
You did fill it up with butane right? Out of the box usually doesn't have any butane in it to speak of.
I've got 5, bought another 6 and gave them away. All have worked fine.
I place mine in the freezer for 5 minutes before refilling them. Have to bleed off some pressure before they will light, maybe 6-7 times before it catches and then it's fine.
Maybe a bad lot?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

piperdown said:


> Sorry to hear you're having difficulties with yours.
> You did fill it up with butane right? Out of the box usually doesn't have any butane in it to speak of.
> I've got 5, bought another 6 and gave them away. All have worked fine.
> I place mine in the freezer for 5 minutes before refilling them. Have to bleed off some pressure before they will light, maybe 6-7 times before it catches and then it's fine.
> Maybe a bad lot?


Ditto on this. I am still using the original Ronson I bought a year ago and when you buy them the first thing you should do is purge them because some have only a bit of butane in them. Purge, set it on the minus setting - and then fill. Take it off and wait a couple of seconds and then refill again for just a couple of seconds as this ensures a full dispensing of butane into the lighter. After filling set it on the highest + and then wait a few minutes to light. The flame on my lighter is about 2 inches and will light the farts off the southend of a northbound Greyhound. Sorry to hear about your Ronson,,,they can't all be jewels and for $3,,,they are still a steal. If yours didn't work I'd take it back to CVS and get my money back.layball:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cigary said:


> Ditto on this. I am still using the original Ronson I bought a year ago


It should give you many more years of dependable lighting! :tu

Mine lights the first time, every time. I use the cheap Ronson fuel. I have never bled or purged it and I have never had to adjust the flame setting.

I think I have the "KING" of Ronson lighters. :r


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

madurolover said:


> It should give you many more years of dependable lighting! :tu
> 
> Mine lights the first time, every time. I use the cheap Ronson fuel. I have never bled or purged it and I have never had to adjust the flame setting.
> 
> I think I have the "KING" of Ronson lighters. :r


Incredible!.....is that the first one ever made? ound:

Mahhhaaaawwwhaha....


----------



## Showtyme5 (Aug 6, 2009)

madurolover said:


> It should give you many more years of dependable lighting! :tu
> 
> Mine lights the first time, every time. I use the cheap Ronson fuel. I have never bled or purged it and I have never had to adjust the flame setting.
> 
> I think I have the "KING" of Ronson lighters. :r


Wow, thats a hilarious picture. Well, the reason I picked them up in the first place is because of what you all have said in millions of threads and your responses here are no different. I'm thinking bad lot as someone suggested above. I was pretty pissed though because I ran out of butane (put just a little in the 2nd one) and had to resort to finding matches in my house........which took 30 minutes haha. Anyways, I'm going to try to work with the first one and get some better fuel and see if I can get it to last a bit longer.


----------



## jorgito (Nov 20, 2008)

Have been using jetlite daily for about a year now, never had a problem. I can even tell by its flame when its starting to run low. Takes a few seconds to refill.

Just make sure you use high quality butane. I got mine from Williams Sonoma for $8 or so, its supposed to be one of the best.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I've never had a problem with mine after 6 months of use.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

ditto with madurolover, I use Ronson butane in mine. No problems so far.
Someone else on here told me about the freezer trick. I figured it wouldn't hurt so I tried it and was quite impressed on how long my ronson will last.


----------



## msullivan (Aug 16, 2009)

A week ago I would've agreed with you. The first Ronson I had was complete garbage. The second and third, however, have been fabulous. Maybe you just got two bad ones. Pick a few more up. For a couple of bucks, it's worth it to see whether it was just a fluke.


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

I've had mine for about 4 months now, and lit dozens of cigars with it, without a problem. Hopefully yours will start treating you better so you can feel the Ronson love!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Got mine in a prize package from a BOTL, it's my back-up and never fails!


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have two and they both work fine. The only thing I don't like about them is the 20lbs of pressure you have to apply to light them lol. Why is the damn lever spring sooo tight?


Rev.


----------



## Supercomp (Sep 30, 2009)

Great lighter for the money. Under three dolaars at WalMart!!!

I have dozens of them spread all over my A.O.


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

Try this: 
Depress the fill nozzle until it stops making the hissing sound. YOu may need to press and release it several times until it makes no more noise.

I took the lighter apart and removed the governor disc on the flame intensity screw.. now the flame will go as high and as low as I like.

Its real easy to do that too.
1) Unscrew the lighter casing at the bottom (Philips screw)

2) take the black o-ring off of the flame adjuster dial

3)take a small flatblade screw driver and pry the governor off of the adjuster dial

4) put everything back together


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Rev2010 said:


> I have two and they both work fine. The only thing I don't like about them is the 20lbs of pressure you have to apply to light them lol. Why is the damn lever spring sooo tight?


I think it's that way to make it child proof.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

holmes711 said:


> I think it's that way to make it child proof.


Nope, Ronson's way of contributing to daily exercise! :smoke2:

Gotta keep those thumbs in shape you know!


----------



## CrashTECH (Jul 8, 2009)

I have about a 60% success rate with these things. They work, but sometimes they just suck. They don't seem to last long either but I just try to keep the fuel topped off.

After the last disappointment a more expensive lighter was... I am just trying to make do.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Picked 7 of these babies 4 months ago. The first one still running just fine. Use zippo butane. Sorry your having trouble big mike.


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

I have several and have given several away -- no problems yet. I am careful to use good fuel and fill it about once per week -- 5 second pops. Occassionally, I blow compressed air in the nozzle; that seems to help. I notice that most of the guys I play golf with have gradually moved from expensive lighters to the Ronson. Sorry you are having problems, however that has not been my experience.


----------

